# food grade diatomaceous earth, good for goats?



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I like to use natural things on my animals, and I know that DE is good for fleas on dogs, and if they ingest it, it can help with internal GI parasites. Does anyone use DE for their goats? I have read that chicken people tend to use it in the bedding for their chickens too, but can't find a thing about using it with goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes... food grade is good to use on goats.... I have put it out free choice ....some eat it ...some don't..... It takes a bit longer to begin to work ...so if the goats have worms... I would use a normal wormer on them and put the DE out as well.... :wink:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Just remember that if you are adding it to their grain ration, feed it for at least 60 dyas...90 is better. You need to catch the whole worm cycle!


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

I totally agree with everyone above. I haven't fed it to my goats in a while (laziness on my part, because of being out and not getting any more!) and I really like it. And yes, 60-90 days is a must! We feed it to all the calves we get from a local dairy in their bottles for that long. And it seems the ones that get it survive, and the ones that don't tend to die. :/


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Awesome. My breeder goes by their eyes, and told me they are all good, but I think a wormer might be a good idea. Question, can pregnant does have DE?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I use it daily and it is great. Now my goats do not like it much but they are getting over it. If they want their grain they will eat it.


----------



## Paoli (Jun 30, 2013)

I just purchased a bag , planned on using it for our goats and chickens ...yet I forgot to ask ...we are bee keepers as well ...will this harm our bees ?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Itchysmom said:


> Just remember that if you are adding it to their grain ration, feed it for at least 60 dyas...90 is better. You need to catch the whole worm cycle!


It has been proven that DE is not effective as a wormer for goats.

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/news/Summer2013.html#DE


----------



## just_plain_bob (May 4, 2013)

Paoli said:


> I just purchased a bag , planned on using it for our goats and chickens ...yet I forgot to ask ...we are bee keepers as well ...will this harm our bees ?


it will scratch and harm their exoskeleton 
i use it to "get rid of" ants and cave crickets


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

If you have asthma, be careful around the DE. Its very dusty and will mess up your lungs, and eyes, if you get it in them. I don't feel good feeding it to the goats because of it getting in their eyes or lungs if they snort into it. 

I have used it for external parasites, but never had it do a whole lot.

It is made of prehistoric skeletons of diatomes. This exoskeleton is mostly silica, which is great for your goats bones, helps make them stronger.


----------



## Bleyfarm (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, I add it to all my feed for my dogs, cats, goats, and chickens. It has a double bonus it is supposed to help with flys too. It passes thru the animals feces and when flies land on it then it is supposed to get on their exoskeleton too.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Paoli said:


> I just purchased a bag , planned on using it for our goats and chickens ...yet I forgot to ask ...we are bee keepers as well ...will this harm our bees ?


It will do harm to bee's if they get into it.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 16, 2013)

You can add it to their water as well. Keeps all algae from growing in waterers too for easier cleanings


----------

